# Project Aquarium



## Jason Baliban

I put all my articles, reviews, aquascapes, and workshops on one site!!

I launched it with the familiar jB articles, but i have about 4 new ones that should be out in the next month or two. I will have many more after that. Just like anyone who has been in the hobby for awhile, i have plenty to say!

Stop by and check out my new site.

www.projectaquarium.com

jB


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Sweet site, JB! Very professional looking Will BM it!


----------



## Bert H

Looks nice, Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## JanS

Very nice Jason!


----------



## Navarro

I like how clean and simple yet full of information your web page is!
Congratulations.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## Jason Baliban

Thank you all for taking the time to leave a comment. Its an exciting time for me and the site. I should be adding a review on the Astra Lux Bulbs and two reviews of two LFS's within a weeks time.

Thanks for the support,

jB


----------



## JensR

Great website. I'm looking forward to your future reviews. You have a pleased and informative way to present those.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Congrats on the site. Looks great, very clean, already resourceful.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Thanks Jens and Jeff

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added an interview that Kookaburra from Aquagora conducted with me on my "Waiting" aquascape.

Interview with Aquagora - Le Bac De L'hiver 2007-8

jB


----------



## goalcreas

Bookmarked.
Looks great at first glance, will go more in depth after my long drive back to Phoenix today.
Good work, I am sure it took alot of time and effort.


----------



## Jason Baliban

With the help of DVAGA and GWAPA, I put together this tri-fold pamphlet that explains the basics on how to get started with planted aquariums. You can use this for your own club or give it to local fish stores to help educate other hobbyists about planted aquariums.

Check out the article to download the Microsoft Publisher File.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added "Without Boundaries" to the gallery.

Check out the Gallery here...
http://projectaquarium.com/gallery.aspx

jB


----------



## hooha

any way you can convert the pamphlet to a pdf file? I can't seem to find a (free) program to open it.


----------



## Jason Baliban

hooha said:


> any way you can convert the pamphlet to a pdf file? I can't seem to find a (free) program to open it.


Let me see what i can do. Sorry i missed this...

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out *Planted Aquarium Photography with a Point and Shoot Camera*.

This article will show you some tips on how to capture your layouts with a photograph that conveys our hard work, creativity, and skills.

This article is also featured in the June issue of Aquascaping World Magazine.

I hope you find it helpful!!

jB


----------



## Tex Gal

Jason Baliban said:


> Check out *Planted Aquarium Photography with a Point and Shoot Camera*.
> 
> This article will show you some tips on how to capture your layouts with a photograph that conveys our hard work, creativity, and skills.
> 
> This article is also featured in the June issue of Aquascaping World Magazine.
> 
> I hope you find it helpful!!
> 
> jB


I read your article. I recognize the "before" photos!  You make it all sound so simple. NOW I just have to figure out how to adjust those setiings, NO PROBLEM! Actually you could make it even easier..... come over and take pxs for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jason Baliban

I finally got around to writing my comments on the ADA cube gardens. There are a lot of opinions out there on whether ADA's products are worth the money that you pay for them. In the *ADA Cube Garden Review*, we will look at how the ADA Cube Garden Stacks up.

jB


----------



## thief

JB, Awesome site you got there. I really like the look of it all. Also your reviews were very well done. But on the tools I think you should have a Key to what numbers 1-4 mean? Other wise have a key like 1 being the worse and 5 being the best as I am still not sure which means which. Also do you plan to test more aquascaping tools? I am interested in getting that new scissor that is made for pruning mosses.

EDIT: Here is a picture of what I am talking about. http://www.adgshop.com/Pro_Scissors_Spring_Curved_Type_p/106-131.htm


----------



## xspy

Nice site. Clean and usefull. Very well done Jason.


----------



## wyeto

Beatiful I liked the valley to the east the best but they all are great!


----------



## Jason Baliban

Thief - I doubt i will be doing any more reviews on the ADA layout tools. They are just too much money for the value you get. I would certainly look at them if they were donated or something, but I would bet these offer very little value for the money.

I also added that 1-5 clarification....good point here.

xspy - thanks, i hope you continue to check in.

wyeto - I still get many comments on that tank

Thanks everyone,

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added my latest layout *"Hill of Skull"* to the *Gallery*. This one turned out creepy, thus the name. It is a twisted field of simplicity and tension.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Here is my writeup on the *2008 Aquatic Gardeners Association Convention*. Planted aquarium enthusiasts came from around the world to attend the convention. Here is a brief account of the amazing weekend.

jB


----------



## TNguyen

Great writeup. This convention was awesome.


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Kirsten Eidsmoe - ADA Aquajournal #159 - Aquascaper in Focus*

The 2008 AGA Convention in Atlanta, Georgia was a whirlwind of an event. Of all the stories I have told from that weekend, the one of Kirsten Eidsmoe is one of my favorites.

jB


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Jason. I enjoyed Krirsten's interview!


----------



## hooha

great story, great interview Jason


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice work Jason, great article.


----------



## Travis.808

Great looking site! Love the diy walk-thru's!


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Houston Plant Fest 2009*

In April, 2009 NASH (Nature Aquarium Society of Houston) arranged a collection trip to San Marcos River, San Marcos, Texas. The weekend was filled with inspiration, food, and great company!

jB


----------



## Tex Gal

Loved the article and pxs. How did you pare it down from 1000 px? 

Sounds like you enjoyed your trip to TX. Yesteday the chicken fried steak, tomorrow the whataburger! You cracked me up at the barbecue!


----------



## chris_todd

Jason,
Awesome write-up! I'm really jealous, it looks like it was a great time. Mmmm, Chicken Fried Steak! It was cool to see fellow GWAPA members Kris, Dave, and Ghazanfar.
Chris Todd


----------



## Jason Baliban

Tex Gal said:


> Loved the article and pxs. How did you pare it down from 1000 px?




I'm always pretty trigger happy with shooting, so a lot of them are pretty crappy!! HAHA So picking the good ones is pretty easy

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added my latest layout *"Black Sand Beaches of Wainapanapa"* to the Gallery. This layout was inpspired by my visit to Maui. While in Maui, I visited Wainapanapa State Park along the Road to Hana.

jB


----------



## TNguyen

Very cool Jason. Thanks for sharing. :first:


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice layout Jason, different, but still nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## beaver24

very nice layout Jason! Your work and contribution to the hobby is very well thought out. Very appreciated!


----------



## Jason Baliban

beaver24 said:


> very nice layout Jason! Your work and contribution to the hobby is very well thought out. Very appreciated!


Thank you

jB


----------



## ShortFin

Since you already have an article in how to built the ADA stand, why not do an article on building the stand for hanging the lights?

btw, excellent site.


----------



## PhoMan

Great site... lots of useful infos too.


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Takashi Amano - Aquascaper in Focus*

I was finally able to go through my pictures of Takashi Amano from the 2008 AGA Convention in Atlanta, Georgia. The following pictures are an account of my experiences with Mr. Amano.

jB


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice write up Jason! Keep them going!

I haven't touched my site in ages! =\


----------



## TNguyen

Well done Jason. Thanks for the write up. Bring back good times!

Cheers,
Thanh


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Planted Aquarium Podcast on Sounds Fishy to Me!!*

The podcasts take a high level look at planted aquariums and all the steps to a successful start in the planted aquarium hobby. Starting with understanding where to start, to strategies to remain successful. Be sure to checkout both parts!!

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Marine & Aquarium Conference of North America - 2009 - This year, the Marine & Aquarium Conference of North America was held in Atlantic City, NJ and I decided to visit for a day. *Check out my write-up on the day with tons of pictures!!*


----------



## Jason Baliban

hooha said:


> any way you can convert the pamphlet to a pdf file? I can't seem to find a (free) program to open it.


Sorry for the delay on this, but i added the PDF version!!

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_Successful.aspx

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

*AquaFest 2009*

Finally went through my pics from AquaFest. Here is a brief write up and a few more pics...


----------



## Jason Baliban

For those of you on Facebook, please become of Project Aquarium!!

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added two tutorials on light stands....

Be sure to check out the stainless steel version, its killer!!

*How to - Make an ADA Style Light Stand with Stainless Steel*

*How to - Make a Light Stand with Electrical Conduit*

jB


----------



## Jdinh04

Definitely like the light stand with stainless steel! Can't wait to see what you do with that setup, great work.


----------



## gf225

Great work mate! You're a star.


----------



## Jason Baliban

gf225 said:


> Great work mate! You're a star.


That's no small compliment coming from you!!

Thanks my friend!

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out the review/gallery of the EHEIM Professional 3 I just posted!!

*Review ~ EHEIM Professional 3*

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out my journal from the Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA) Convention 2010!!

*Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA) Convention 2010*

jB


----------



## Bert H

Nice journal, Jason! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out my *Review of the Hydor ETH 300 In-Line Heater*!!

There are some good pictures of the insides after a failure and leak.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Just posted a few images of my planted aquarium that was featured in TFH's "Adventures in Aquascaping." It was a great experience to write a 4 part series for a magazine, but it sure was challenging to come up with some interesting material every month!

Oh, I couldn't think of a name, anyone have a good one?

Check out the pics here...

*Nameless - A jB Aquascape*

jB


----------

